# Oil for Manual Log Splitter



## 04HemiRam2500 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have one of the manual dual pump log splitters. It is my main splitter and I have even split 22 inch diameter trees with it. I noticed that after you turn the knob to have the jack come back in, it leaks a little oil over time. Now I have noticed that it does not pump as well and you can hear like an air sound. Where do I add oil to the ump and what kind of oil do you use ion one of these? 

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ton-hydraulic-log-splitter-67090.html


----------



## hiites (Nov 13, 2013)

It should be just standard hydraulic fluid


----------



## Ashful (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/Fluids-and-Chemicals/Hydraulic-Jack-Oil/_/N-25yu

As to where to add it... being Harbor Freight, perhaps they anticipated the original oil would last, "the life of the splitter."


----------



## xman23 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm getting off the subject, but isn't thing looks like a lot of work and time per split?


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Nov 13, 2013)

I only burn four cords and for me this thing works good plus no gas needed. I see that there is a philips screw on the top of it. I am guessing that this is where you add it. I will look tomorrow and let all of you know. Thanks.


----------



## blades (Nov 15, 2013)

Most likely that screw, check that the end cap( where the ram slides) is tight.  sounds like a seal is going south maybe on the piston.  Lot of excersise with one of those.


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 16, 2013)

If my floor jack is anything to go by, there may be a rubber plug in the side of the cylinder.  Hydraulic fluid from AutoZone.


----------



## 04HemiRam2500 (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried to put fluid in the turn knob where I go to release the piston and the screw next to it and I did not see any go in? I try to pump it now and regardless of which pump lever I use it is only pushing the piston halfway out compare to what it used to do? What is causing this or is there a special way I need to install the fluid?


----------



## bluedogz (Nov 17, 2013)

Dude, this is an RTFM moment...

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67090.pdf

Manual states there is a plug in the side of the cylinder for the purpose.

Sounds like you may have introduced air to the cylinder but there are people here who know more about hydraulics than me...


----------



## ErikR (Nov 17, 2013)

here.....


----------

